

How Do You Deal With Stress? - socalsamba
http://howtosplitanatom.com/news/dealing-with-stress/

======
doubleplus
How do you maintain a hit centered blog?

We've all run into this problem at some point: We sincerely want to put
something out on the web that people will link to, helping us generate ad
revenue. But not all of us have something useful or meaningful to say. This is
something you can overcome if you just put a little pluck and perserverance
into it. Here's what some others had to say...

howtosplitanatom.com - "A good approach for me has been to identify a
universal problem and get my friends to relay truisms about said problem. If
they're not available, I can Google up a list in less than 10 minutes!"

zenhabits.net - "Pasting universal truisms is great, but I like to throw a
little twist in by enumerating them."

And remember to make sure to network with other vacuous blogs so you can
upvote each other and downvote the competition on social sites. Happy po$ting!

~~~
socalsamba
I actually upmodded this because I think it might be worthy of note. All snark
aside, "universal" as it may be it's the simple stuff that people deal with
everyday that has meaning to them.

Not every post can be a treatise on HMM based speech analysis. Nor should it
be.

As always, if something isn't meaningful to you - no one forces you to read
it. If you had suggestions for stories you feel are more interesting, feel
free to reach out to me (I can't speak for Zenhabits, but I imagine they would
say similar).

~~~
marvin
The problem is, as always, that the members of the community that post the
best stories and comments start to disappear when the front page becomes
stupid. How's that for "no one forces you to read it"?

I agree that not every post should be a discussion on the problems and merits
of academic subjects, but every post should be interesting enough that the
smart guys here want to read it: be that a PG essay, a story telling that
Prosper verifies that poor people must have high interest rates or this year's
Berkshire Hathaway letter to shareholders. Boilerplate news can be found
_anywhere_ , whereas a highly concentrated feed of stories is a precious
rarity.

------
inovica
A few years ago I discovered yoga and meditation. I used to be a really sporty
guy but I'm amazed at how healthy I feel from the yoga (and good eating) but
the meditation and learning to breathe properly have had amazing benefits. I
would really recommend it. I still get stressed at times - though far less
than I used to - but when I do its being able to deal with it, be centered and
focused which makes the difference in terms of how to handle a high pressure
environment.

------
icky
Quiet.

Isolation.

Time.

Tea.

Find someplace isolated and quiet, and make a hot cup of green tea. Hold the
cup in your hands for a while and just breathe in the smell of it. Drink it
when you feel good and relaxed.

Spend less time online and use that new free time for a little more exercise
or rest.

Do something that takes you out of the quotidian flow of time and deadlines.
Read a book, play a video game, watch a movie, take a walk, but procrastinate
in a way that forces you to _stop_ , and deliberately dedicate a couple hours
to not doing what you should be doing.

What you _don't_ want to do is spend all that time in 5-minute intervals of
"just one more site"; "just one more refresh of reddit"; etc. That will keep
you feeling like you _have_ to do something _now_ , and you will quickly,
efficiently, and stressfully grind your way through a whole bunch of sites and
articles without getting anything done _or_ actually relaxing.

------
uuilly
I don't like the word stress. It implies helplessness. What people call stress
is just the world telling your brain to tell you that you're doing something
wrong and that you should correct it. Exercise helps cool some of the
excitement, but it won't vanquish it. Listening to it and acting on its advice
is the only thing that will make you feel better.

------
mironathetin
if you are under stress, you have more work to do than your brain can oversee.

If I am really good, I deal with stress like this:

\- stop doing what you are currently doing

\- analyze the situation

\- make a list of what you have to do in no special order (this includes also
private activity like dates in the evening, pick up kids from the
kindergarten, buy food etc. Private life often sets me under more pressure
than work).

\- define priorities

\- think about what you can delegate and delegate it

\- think about what you can cancel and cancel it early (dates, movies)

\- start work

\- if more disaster happens, iterate this list again

Works like a charm. For me the pressure relaxes most of the time already when
I have my list done. I think the real trick is that writing the workplan gives
you back control about what you do.

------
metatronscube
By going postal and smashing stuff

------
Dylanfm
Surfing (in the ocean) for atleast an hour or two per day.

------
simianstyle
daft punk

~~~
socalsamba
Good choice, I've always found some Pogues helps as well.

